# How to see who picked an SFS batch



## RealFuckingName (Jul 6, 2020)

Someone keeps mispicking for SFS (LIKELY keying in product code, but it's the wrong product). I'm pretty sure I remember reading there is a way to tell who picked it, but I can't find the thread / comment now.

Thoughts? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2020)

Greenfield


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 6, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Greenfield



Is that on the handheld Zebra? Thanks!


----------



## Dog (Jul 6, 2020)

You can use the order inquiry tool in MyHelp chatbot on a mydevice, however I would suggest talking to your TL about it instead since you could get in trouble for having that type of conversation with another team member


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 6, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Greenfield


I was playing around with Greenfield for a couple of minutes trying to figure out who's been not following protocol for generating individual barcodes for each OPU bag/large item. How to do generate the correct report? Is there an instruction manual for how to use Greenfield?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> I was playing around with Greenfield for a couple of minutes trying to figure out who's been not following protocol for generating individual barcodes for each OPU bag/large item. How to do generate the correct report? Is there an instruction manual for how to use Greenfield?


Ask for your tl


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 6, 2020)

Greenfield< quicklinks<store fulfillment<ship from store dashboard<productivity< it lists the person order and items.


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 6, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ask for your tl


TLs are clueless. Besides, this is just to satisfy my own curiosity, and has nothing to do with my responsibilities as a demoted Guest Service Attendant, besides being a Drive Up monkey from time to time.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 6, 2020)

Dog said:


> You can use the order inquiry tool in MyHelp chatbot on a mydevice, however I would suggest talking to your TL about it instead since you could get in trouble for having that type of conversation with another team member



I would never presume to coach another TM. Was asking because my TL didn't know how to do it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I would never presume to coach another TM. Was asking because my TL didn't know how to do it.


Show your tl. Then, tell them how great your score & need for more hours. Make it a goal for you.


----------



## Dog (Jul 6, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I would never presume to coach another TM. Was asking because my TL didn't know how to do it.


I figured I would just add that as a caveat just cause I didn’t want you to get in trouble


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 7, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Show your tl. Then, tell them how great your score & need for more hours. Make it a goal for you.



I still don't know what our where Greenfield is though. 😂


----------



## Dog (Jul 7, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> I still don't know what our where Greenfield is though. 😂


If you are on a store computer, you can go on workbench, hit quick links, hit MyPerformance (Greenfield) and it will take you to greenfield. You want to view the store fulfillment dashboard. There is a lot of fun stuff in there, but greenfield can be a little confusing to navigate so I would suggest spending a little time digging if you have time! Make sure you are on the clock.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 7, 2020)

Dog said:


> If you are on a store computer, you can go on workbench, hit quick links, hit MyPerformance (Greenfield) and it will take you to greenfield. You want to view the store fulfillment dashboard. There is a lot of fun stuff in there, but greenfield can be a little confusing to navigate so I would suggest spending a little time digging if you have time! Make sure you are on the clock.



Sounds awesome. I want more than MPM.


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 7, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Sounds awesome. I want more than MPM.


Or go on your phone or computer to greenfield.target.com


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 7, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Or go on your phone or computer to greenfield.target.com



"address could not be found" ???


----------



## Bufferine (Jul 8, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> "address could not be found" ???


Only use to be nosey no Work from home. I hope it works. If not I’ll try again.
Phone version: https://greenfield.target.com/ (works from your personal computer or phone too)


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 8, 2020)

Bufferine said:


> Only use to be nosey no Work from home. I hope it works. If not I’ll try again.
> Phone version: https://greenfield.target.com/ (works from your personal computer or phone too)



Thank you! ❤️ It worked! Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Kvothe (Jul 8, 2020)

Is there a way to search for who picked a specific OPU order? I'm still playing around with Greenfield.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 8, 2020)

Kvothe said:


> Is there a way to search for who picked a specific OPU order? I'm still playing around with Greenfield.


Myhelp order inquiry


----------



## Dog (Jul 9, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Thank you! ❤ It worked! Can't wait to play with it.


Please be very careful with using greenfield outside of work. Working off the clock can get you in a lot of trouble, so if you do play with it just don’t mention that you were at home!


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 9, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Myhelp order inquiry



Be careful with this too. It can be deceptive. Multiple TMs can pick parts of the same order and MyHelp doesn't tell you who did what specifically. Don't look at MyHelp and then get on a TM about one specific incident. But, if a TM's number comes up a lot when researching issues....welll that's a different story. If you really, really need to know who picked what in a specific order, you'll need to use Greenfield to be certain.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 10, 2020)

Dog said:


> Please be very careful with using greenfield outside of work. Working off the clock can get you in a lot of trouble, so if you do play with it just don’t mention that you were at home!



Really? Why would I get in trouble? For breaking labor laws? Or for being nosey AF?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 10, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> Really? Why would I get in trouble? For breaking labor laws? Or for being nosey AF?



It's against policy, because if you are working Target has to pay you for the time.


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 14, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Show your tl. Then, tell them how great your score & need for more hours. Make it a goal for you.



What am I looking at exactly? It has my store number than what looks like a total for current period (of what? July? June? YTD?) and a prior period. There is a total at the bottom that is a six figure dollar amount? What is that? This was under "Financials."


----------



## RealFuckingName (Jul 6, 2020)

Someone keeps mispicking for SFS (LIKELY keying in product code, but it's the wrong product). I'm pretty sure I remember reading there is a way to tell who picked it, but I can't find the thread / comment now.

Thoughts? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 14, 2020)

RealFuckingName said:


> What am I looking at exactly? It has my store number than what looks like a total for current period (of what? July? June? YTD?) and a prior period. There is a total at the bottom that is a six figure dollar amount? What is that? This was under "Financials."


If you select details, it gives you breakdown by dept, etc for day, week, month & year on mpm.
Greenfield can be found on your phone, zebra or workbench.


----------

